# 17th October "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambridge



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Shock horror we have another "Kneesworth" meet 8)

Sorry for the last couple of months but work and holidays got in the way :wink:

Anyway who is up for a meet on Wed 17th October ?

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm. We usually sit down for a bite to eat around 8pm, but don't be put off if you don't want to eat as you can still join us for a drink and chat.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
OuTTlaw + Mrs OuTTlaw + Jnr OuTTlaw
phodge + Mr phodge
thebears tbc???
davyrest
Love_iTT
SBJ
ridley TT
clived


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman, ill be there, probably with soph and jesse look forward to it. Hope you had a nice holiday, seems a long time since the last meet, had time to give the car a good polish  see you there


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi Norman, ill be there, probably with soph and jesse look forward to it. Hope you had a nice holiday, seems a long time since the last meet, had time to give the car a good polish  see you there


Hi Peter

Will be good to see you all 8) yes it's been a while - so will need the sunglasses to look at your car :wink:

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry Norman can't make it....well I could but don't think Ella would be too pleased about me deserting her on our 20th wedding anniversary  :lol:

Hope you have a good one. Would have been nice to come along and show off my new mod


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry Norman can't make it....well I could but don't think Ella would be too pleased about me deserting her on our 20th wedding anniversary  :lol:
> 
> Hope you have a good one. Would have been nice to come along and show off my new mod


Bring her along!!

Norm - we'll be there. It'll be good to see you all again...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Norman can't make it....well I could but don't think Ella would be too pleased about me deserting her on our 20th wedding anniversary  :lol:
> ...


Yeah - she'll love that...or maybe she wouldn't :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

a bucks meet would be good though :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> a bucks meet would be good though :wink:


Now that's a good idea! It seems a veeerrrryyy loooonnngggg time since we had one of those!!

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> a bucks meet would be good though :wink:


You've got far more time on your hands than me - why don't you organise one :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > a bucks meet would be good though :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > a bucks meet would be good though :wink:
> ...


Who's the rep? :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Do you think we should let Norm have his thread back...??

:wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> Do you think we should let Norm have his thread back...??
> 
> :wink:


Probably! Sorry Norm :wink:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

well i would like to attend and now im my own boss nothing should stop me. if anybody is travelling down from Milton keynes come into my pub for a free shandy


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

davyrest said:


> well i would like to attend and now im my own boss nothing should stop me. if anybody is travelling down from Milton keynes come into my pub for a free shandy


Looks like the next Bucks meets is at your pub then. [smiley=cheers.gif] shandys all round then. :wink:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

well anybody would be welcome
where i am there is a 2.0 fsi coupe muck 2 and a mark 1 225 coupe . im the only roadster


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Back on topic again!

I'll definately try to make an effort to get there Norm, I will know if I can nearer the time.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Strewth I pop up to Edinburgh for a couple of days for work and all hell breaks out :lol:

I think I have the jist NaughTTy thinks his wedding anniversary is more important than a TT meet even though phodge kindly offered an invitation to join us. Then thebears seems to want a bucks meet so not sure if he wants to join us at a "Kneesworth" or is he too good for us now he has an S3 :wink: :-*

Then we seemed to be being offered shandys :lol: (sorry made me chuckle :roll: )

Finally Love_iTT has taken control of the situation 8) and will attend if humanly possible 

So a recap (1st post updated as well)

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
OuTTlaw + Mrs OuTTlaw + Jnr OuTTlaw
phodge + Mr phodge
thebears tbc???
davyrest
Love_iTT

Cheers eveyone more the merrier.

Norman


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there and looking forward to seeing everyone again.

Simon


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

SBJ said:


> I'll be there and looking forward to seeing everyone again.
> 
> Simon


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Graham


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

Count me in

Anyone seen the October issue of Audi Driver?
Great feature on RS4s, including Graham's cool cabriolet.

See you on 17th

David


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ridley TT said:


> Count me in
> 
> Anyone seen the October issue of Audi Driver?
> Great feature on RS4s, including Graham's cool cabriolet.
> ...


  I wasn't going to mention it.

Graham


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> ridley TT said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in
> ...


I hope you're going to bring a copy..??


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Excellent more the merrier.

I do hope there will be a signing session :lol:

Norman


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

davyrest said:


> if anybody is travelling down from Milton keynes come into my pub for a free shandy


Always makes me think of ...

I bought a lot of brandy
when I was courting Sandy
took eight to make her randy
and all I had was shandy
another thing with Sandy 
what often came in handy
was passing her a 'Mandy'
she didn't half go bandy


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Tony

So will you be joining us?

I should be meeting up with Simon (SBJ) @ the Little Chef you are welcome to cruise along as well 8)

Norman


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

The old story of work I'm afraid Norm - no idea where I'll be next week yet, but if I'm in the big city, I won't make it back in time - even if the trains run to schedule for a change ...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> The old story of work I'm afraid Norm - no idea where I'll be next week yet, but if I'm in the big city, I won't make it back in time - even if the trains run to schedule for a change ...


Understood Tony, if things change you will be most welcome :wink: Just give me a call, think you have my latest mobiule no., ends 80.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Blantant BUMP to see if anyone else fancies joining us :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > The old story of work I'm afraid Norm - no idea where I'll be next week yet, but if I'm in the big city, I won't make it back in time - even if the trains run to schedule for a change ...
> ...


Hi Norm

Oh yes, I've got your number :wink: Good news, and bad news ...

Bad news - I will be in the big city all this week. And next. And probably for a few weeks after that too.

Good news - Means I can afford petrol for the TT 

Bad news - means I'm getting home c8pm, so no chance that I'll make the meet.

Have a good one. Hopefully I'll get along to another one sometime.

Tony


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Always good to hear you are suitably employed so you are able to fuel the TT ;-)

Will see you sometime


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there Norman.

I should be in a little something I'm borrowing from our friends at Abt, so come along if you want to take a look....


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

clived said:


> I'll be there Norman.
> 
> I should be in a little something I'm borrowing from our friends at Abt, so come along if you want to take a look....


An Abt MkII TT? :wink:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> I'll be there Norman.
> 
> I should be in a little something I'm borrowing from our friends at Abt, so come along if you want to take a look....


You little tease, will be be good to see you.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wish I was coming along...but now we're going to be stuck in Great Ormond Street for the next week or so 

On the bright side, Saskia should come out with a nice even well paced heart rather than the current eratic 40 - 45 bpm


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Wish I was coming along...but now we're going to be stuck in Great Ormond Street for the next week or so
> 
> On the bright side, Saskia should come out with a nice even well paced heart rather than the current eratic 40 - 45 bpm


Please pass on a "Kneesworth" group hug to Saskia, fingers crossed for a well paced heart [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Meeting is *TONIGHT *assuming you are reading this on Wed 17th ;-)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Norm

Going to pass, have to go to the mother-in-laws

Have a good evening.

Dale


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

well what a idiot got mixed up with dates , i thought the me was on 18th not the 17th. Wont be able to attend the meet. Never destined to get to royston


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, for all you pepes who couldn't make it then you missed a good night. Excellent evening Norm and many thanks for organising it. It was great to meet up with Simon again after what must be ages along with his lovely new A5 and of course seeing the 'New' regulars again. And no Penny, you can't have my wheels. :wink:

Hopefully some pictures might appear on here of the late night photo shoot to give you guys who couldn't make it a taste of what you missed.

So where have all the old skool Kneesworth Crew gone then?

Graham


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> And no Penny, you can't have my wheels. :wink:


Oh, go on....I'll swap them with mine...??!! There not really fooked - they just look it!!

:lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

sorry I missed this meet, was hoping top pop in but had alternator troubles :evil: managed to fit a new regulator at midnight :x

hope to make the next meet


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Cant believe we missed last night, sorry Norman. Had a really good night though. Got the TT loaded up with Soph and Jesse, managed to get to the most expensive petrol station 107.9  and made our way up the A10 at 6.45. 8 oclock came of the first exit we got to and came home. Police had shut the road and the traffic was a nightmare ( total bollocks). What did Clive turn up in?


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks all for an enjoyable evening. Canâ€™t wait to see the picâ€™s. 
Some very interesting cars.

Anyone reading this who has not been to the Kneesworth meet before, you should definitely give it a go. This was my 3rd Kneesworth meet & I have always been made to feel welcome.

See you all in Dec.

David


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

OuTTlaw said:


> Cant believe we missed last night, sorry Norman. Had a really good night though. Got the TT loaded up with Soph and Jesse, managed to get to the most expensive petrol station 107.9  and made our way up the A10 at 6.45. 8 oclock came of the first exit we got to and came home. Police had shut the road and the traffic was a nightmare ( total bollocks). What did Clive turn up in?


Doh!

I was in something with 22" wheels


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for all that were able to make the meet.

Peter, what a bummer, paying silly money for petrol then using it sitting in a traffic jam :-(

I'll have a go at getting a pic sorted this evening then post, otherwise I will need to send to Clive or Simon to process the raw file pic.

Early warning I am going to post up for a Christmas Meet on 5th December so please put the entry in you diary right now 8)

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Gimme RAWs!!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> So where have all the old skool Kneesworth Crew gone then?


I just seem to be on-call everytime.

I'll see what I can re-arrange for the Chrimbo meet.

It'll be good to see everyone again.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the group hug Norman. Sorry I couldn't make it.

Saskia goes down for her op at 9 tomorrow morning so everyone keep fingers crossed please - there may be some complications even before they start so we're hoping it can still be done :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks for the group hug Norman. Sorry I couldn't make it.
> 
> Saskia goes down for her op at 9 tomorrow morning so everyone keep fingers crossed please - there may be some complications even before they start so we're hoping it can still be done :?


I hope everything goes well for Saskia tomorrow Paul, my fingers are already crossed for her. :wink:

Hope to see you soon under happier circumstances.

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the group hug Norman. Sorry I couldn't make it.
> ...


Thanks Graham.

I better go get some kip. Off to the big smoke at 6:00am!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well here are a few pics - flash is not really man enough to light the huge beast that Clive was driving but I hope you enjoy them anyway.










Clive proving he did take it off road :lol: 


















No Clive don't drive over Simon's very sleek A5 :wink: 









Simon's new A5, nearly 40mpg on our mini cruise to the meet, very impressive 8)


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Both V V nice motors i think they look the nuts, got to say i think the A5 looks very 8) when you said 22"wheels Clive i thought you had a tractor :lol: they are massive wheels wouldnt like to kerb them. Looks like i missed a good evening, does any bring TTs anymore  . Im up for the Christmas meet but what happened to november :?: Paul, Good luck with everything that is happening with your family,Soph and I hope all goes well for Saskia and hope to see you soon.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Clive, I know your TT's been gone a while but my, hasn't he grown!! :roll: :lol:

Simon's A5 looking nice 8)

Quick update on Saskia - op went relatively well this morning. They said it wasn't the easiest one they've done but it's all working well and in a good position  She was out for about 3 hours so we went shopping :roll: Once she'd slept off the GA, she spent the rest of the afternoon sat up in bed and playing games - keeping us all busy and shouting at anyone that does anything she doesn't like - pretty much back to her normal self :lol:

Thanks everyone for all your kind wishes and texts/pm's etc. It's a real boost for all of us to know people are rooting for her  All being well and Saskia keeping infection-free, she should be out in 2 to 3 days 

See you all soon.
Paul


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just caught up with this thread - glad things went well for Saskia, Paul.

Anyone up for a November meet?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

the q7 looks ridiculous with those wheels,almost monster truck style! abt styling has ruined what i regard as a nice car.where's the TT these days then clive? heard alot about it but nothing from you on here? is it still not how you want it :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Actually I quite liked it  The big wheels made the whole "car" look smaller - needs bigger brakes though to make the wheels look right.

Car is at JBS for water / methanol to keep the intake temps down and maintain 500bhp on the road, not just the RR. Picking it back up at the do on Saturday


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> and maintain 500bhp on the road


better watch those speed cameras and speed bumps now then  you must be pleased it's all coming together now then? 500bhp= low 11's for sure :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Early warning I am going to post up for a Christmas Meet on 5th December so please put the entry in you diary right now 8)


Now posted :- http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=100239


----------

